# Day trip to Tangier with a motorbike



## Armadillo (May 1, 2005)

We are going to Spain soon and would like to investigate taking our motorbike with us for the day on the Tarifa to Tangier crossing, preferably.
Has anyone done this?

We have never been to Morocco before and wondered how much extra we could reasonably cram into a day with the 'bike rather than without it. For example, are there places to give a quick visit to less than say 35 miles from Tangier? Is the local coastline worth a visit, or would we be just as well going on foot and forgetting about the motorbike. Would it be safe to leave the 'bike while we looked round Tangier is another question?

I'm saying we will cross from Tarifa, but that is flexible.


----------



## sue52 (Feb 5, 2010)

I would recommend a visit to Asilah on the coast approx. an hour from Tangiers. It is a lovely town with friendly people, beautiful unspoilt area and beaches. You can travel there on a good road too and there are some economical clean hotels to stay in if you wanted to. A very peaceful area where I would not feel worried about leaving a motor bike as there is very little crime. Hope that helps and good luck.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello

I think you could just about do it for a day, however going through the border can take a while, both ways. So leave as early in the morning as you can. 

Pat


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi, i agree with a trip to asilah, cracking little medina and really nice chilled out people. i'd leave my motorbike anywhere in morocco before i'd park in britain!! your only problem is once youve been you wont wont to come back, all the best sean


----------

